# List of Halloween related Gatherings/Conventions/Expos/Fests 2014



## Hauntiholik

Please post your Halloween related gatherings, conventions, expos and fests here for 2014!

If you copy a list from any site, please credit the website you got the information from.


----------



## ScaryTinker

*HauntX Show - May 9-11 2014 Reno*

Come have some fun at the HauntX Haunter's Retreat and Tradeshow.

The entire Circus Circus Convention Center
Education included in admissioin
Hands-on Workshops
Paranormal Tour
Pub Crawl
Dance
Advanced pro-level all day seminars on Thursday 5/8 (Fee for these)
Hospitality Suite
Geek level tech classes taught by some very familiar names

All the details can be found at www.hauntx.com


----------

